# Subaru Crosstrek hitch options



## krazymatt (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello so I am getting out of my WRX and into a new Crosstrek. Which hitch shall I get? I had the Eco Hitch on my WRX which hides behind the square hole. It was fine but a real pain to remove and install pin for bike rack. The only issue with the regular like Curt hitch is clearance. Any opinions?


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm running the Curt 2". It's cheap on Amazon, bolts up in 30 minutes. It is below the bumper, but doesn't cause any issues. The eco looks awesome, but it's a PIA to get the locking pin into my Kuat.


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a Curt 2" which I purchased from etrailer.com. They also have a great installation video on their website. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

You can kinda see the hitch below. The video on etrailer.com is excellent.


----------



## krazymatt (Jun 6, 2014)

EBG 18T said:


> You can kinda see the hitch below. The video on etrailer.com is excellent.
> 
> View attachment 1121027


Thanks for the pic. Nice bike! I'm really liking the idea of the Curt 2" On the Crosstrek it doesn't look like the clearance would be an issue like on a lower car like the WRX


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Clearance is still very good.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

I've got an Outback and just went with Uhaul. Around $200 installed, lifetime warranty. No issues with clearance, and can't see it unless you bend down.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I went with the factory hitch for multiple reasons. 

1. I hate the look of the entire bar assembly hanging down. 
2. I like having just the receiver sticking out. No laying on my back trying find the hold on a hidden hitch setup when using a cargo rack, and it hand just below the bumper cover / muffler and will hit before they do. 
3. I don't need a 2" hitch, I'm not towing a bass boat with a Crosstrek. 
4. Wasn't a factor for me, but it's also designed to work with the factory crumple zones.


----------



## krazymatt (Jun 6, 2014)

HPIguy said:


> I went with the factory hitch for multiple reasons.
> 
> 1. I hate the look of the entire bar assembly hanging down.
> 2. I like having just the receiver sticking out. No laying on my back trying find the hold on a hidden hitch setup when using a cargo rack, and it hand just below the bumper cover / muffler and will hit before they do.
> ...


I really like the idea of the factory hitch. I wonder where would be the best price one could purchase one?


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

krazymatt said:


> I really like the idea of the factory hitch. I wonder where would be the best price one could purchase one?


I would re-think the factory hitch. Only because it doesn't come in 2". I don't tow, either, but 2" racks mount SO much more solid than 1.25". I had one before (on another car) and the side sway was horrible. Systems like 1UP mitigate that a bit, but 2" is still preferred.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

My 1up rack doesn't mitigate it, it's solid as can be, you can shake the car via the rack but not wiggle at all between rack / hitch. And you'll have to purchase the factory hitch at a dealer.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

If you need to carry more than 2 bikes, you might be limited on the 1.25" hitch rack options. I did the 2" Curt since I use a 4 bike Kuat NV. 

I think 1Up only sells the 1.25" rack fir up to 2 bikes.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Good point, I have no intention of carrying more than two bikes.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

EBG 18T said:


> If you need to carry more than 2 bikes, you might be limited on the 1.25" hitch rack options. I did the 2" Curt since I use a 4 bike Kuat NV.
> 
> I think 1Up only sells the 1.25" rack fir up to 2 bikes.


You'll be seriously limited. I don't know a single platform rack that can do 4 bikes on a 1.25" stinger. The only 4 bike racks I know of that have 1.25" stingers are cradle-type racks. This is the biggest reason I got a 2" receiver on my crosstrek. Even though I haven't carried more than 2 bikes on my Kuat, I didn't want that limitation. The only reason I'd ever buy a 1.25" receiver was if a 2" one wasn't available or possible. And it's a big reason I haven't put a receiver on my Honda Fit yet (even though I've owned it for 10yrs). My rack is a 2" rack, so the 1.25" receivers available for my car wouldn't do me any good unless I bought another hitch rack.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Have you guys ever bumped your bike into something when making a tight turn since the bike is wider than the car?

I kind of equate it to having a trailer. With a trailer you can't make a tight turn because the trailer takes a smaller radius turn and can clip things like curbs, poles, trees, etc.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

aliikane said:


> Have you guys ever bumped your bike into something when making a tight turn since the bike is wider than the car?
> 
> I kind of equate it to having a trailer. With a trailer you can't make a tight turn because the trailer takes a smaller radius turn and can clip things like curbs, poles, trees, etc.


Um, no. Never clipped a trailer, either. This is what side mirrors are for. I pay attention to what I'm doing.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

You would have to turn so ridiculously tight and close to something in order to do that. And be a really shitty driver.


----------



## BSen13 (Jan 21, 2017)

I got the 2" Curt from etrailer. No clearance problems and super easy to install.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Harold said:


> Um, no. Never clipped a trailer, either. This is what side mirrors are for. I pay attention to what I'm doing.


I am low on the evolutionary scale, so I get distracted like a dog seeing a squirrel run across the road and make mistakes.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Silentfoe said:


> You would have to turn so ridiculously tight and close to something in order to do that. And be a really shitty driver.


In parking lots, I hit curbs with my rear tires occasionally. Haha.


----------



## burgrat (Mar 2, 2010)

Do any of you guys have a picture of the factory hitch installed? I want to see how hidden it is compared to the other hitches which are really visible.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Note that the Curt hitch does reduce ground clearance. I have one on our Crosstrek, and while driving a forest service road/trail that was pushing the capacity of the Crosstrek, I bumped a rock on the hitch. Not a huge difference in clearance, but it is about an inch

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I like having the Curt hang down that little bit. Usually if I tap it on the ground, I would have possibly hit my bumper instead. I'd much rather hit the hitch.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

I put an Eco Hitch on my Crosstrek. It is hidden in the bumper with a knockout. 2" works great. I put 4 bikes on when the whole family rides. 2 Prophets, one Jekyll and a [email protected]


----------



## Edslittleworld (Jun 6, 2015)

You guys are nuts to install these "cheap" aftermarket hitches. These aftermarket hitches are a rig job which uses a 4-bolt clamping setup into a thin sheet metal body reinforcement. The OEM hitch uses a 6-bolt direct attachment into threaded holes where the original bumper was installed. Spend the money and do it right. I ordered my OEM from Heuberger for $360 and installed it myself in a few hours.


----------

